# حاليَّة أم استئنافيَّة



## tafaoraye

ﺍﻟﺴّﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ
ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊَ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙٌ ﺗﺨرّﻣﻦ ﺇﺧﻮﺗﻲ ... ﻭشيَّبنَ ﺭﺃﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺏ تُشيب
ﺃﺭﻯ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ
ﻭﺇﻥ ﻭﺍﻓﻘﺘﻤﻮﻧﻲ ﺃﺳﺄﻝ : ﺃﻻ ﻧﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻌدَّ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﺓً ﺃﻱ:
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ المُستمرّة التي ﻻ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻘﻊ ﺣﺎلية.
ﻓﻤﺜﻼً : ﺟﺎﺀ ﺯﻳﺪٌ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻀﺤﻚ = ﺣﺎﻝ
ﺟﺎﺀ ﺯﻳﺪٌ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺫﻛﺮ = ﺍﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺃﻥَّ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﺩﺓ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺔً
ﺃﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎً "ﻭﺧﻠﻖَ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺎ "
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﻞ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤُﻄﻠﻘﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻊ ﺣﺎليّة؟
ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻧﻘﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ
ﺫﻫﺒﺖُ ﻭﺍﻟﻠَّﻴﻞُ ﺩﺍﻣﺲٌ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺤﺎﺭ= ﺣﺎﻟﻴَّﺔ
ﺫﻫﺒﺖُ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻣُﺘﻌﺒﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺤﺎﺭ = ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ
ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﻜﻢ ﺃﻳُّﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﺭﻡ ؟​


----------

